
Why I Don't Think The iPhone Will Sell Very Well - mattmaroon
http://mattmaroon.com/?p=189
======
gms
This is a similar article to the ones written when the original iPod was
announced. Everyone said "who's crazy enough to spend $400 for an MP3
player?", etc. I remember buying the original 5 gig one when it came out, and
at the time, none of my (admittedly non-technical) friends bothered to
understand what was so great about it to justify the money spent. They all
have iPods now (all bought models in the $300-400 range), along with everyone
else.

Frankly, these arguments about high price rarely hold up if the product is
good. Back when DVD players first appeared on the market, people said the same
thing ("Oh, I will never buy that because it's too expensive"). Well, early
adopters buy these things, followed by more people, which means prices go
down, which means more people buy, etc...

~~~
mattmaroon
Well I have no doubt that down the line the iPhone will become cheaper and
more popular. Especially if they release on more networks. I'm just saying
this one won't hit ten million.

~~~
greendestiny
I wouldn't back down so much if I were you. I think its entirely possible the
iphone wont sell quickly enough for prices to drop, at least in its current
incarnation. For all the hype about the iPod's interface these days, I
remember the thing that got it going was huge storage and slim design. It was
and still is great at playing and storing music.

And while I'm ranting about it, I think the iPhone is a missed opportunity to
put in a decent camera. I think about a 5 megapixel camera with flash is
mostly good enough as a snap camera for people these days, and people would
have justified the extra cost to merge those two devices.

------
reitzensteinm
\-- From data I've found, it appears to be over 27% for Christmas alone

\-- Some analysts expect Apple to have shipped 37 million iPods worldwide by
the year-end, with about 10 million sold in the key Christmas quarter.

27% of iPod yearly sales occuring in the Christmas _quarter_. Interesting
interpretation of data there :)

I have to give you props for actually taking the effort to write a blog, but I
really think you should work on polishing things a bit more if you're trying
to turn it into an asset (if you're just venting steam then please ignore).
People will read this kind of stuff when they Google your name, after all:

\-- I love Apple fanboys. They never stop drinking Apple's Kool-Aid.

\-- Maybe, if that 499 is in pesos. If that's USD dollars and you think it's
underpriced then yes, you are the moron.

\-- It'll sell a couple million units to the many people who have wet dreams
about Steve Jobs, and that will be about it.

~~~
ecuzzillo
I wouldn't be worried about somebody googling my name and finding that. If
they google your name and have a big problem with that, you probably don't
want to work for them anyway. I suspect that the author is good enough that if
he does end up seeking employment (which he isn't at the moment, being in a
startup), he won't fail to find it because of that.

~~~
reitzensteinm
I didn't mean potential employers, just in general. I often do it when I hear
a name, one way or another, and the impression that is left lasts.

------
palish
You may benefit from not using "I" in the title of your posts.

For a good read, try "How to Win Friends and Influence People" as Paul Graham
has suggested. Make sure you get a 1930's copy though.

